# Modified Motobecane Le Champion any good?



## awid (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm new here, don't know much about bikes but hope to start learning more. I'm in the process of trying to find a road bike $400-600. I'm real interested in this Moto, is it a good deal or should I keep looking? What would you offer?

http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/2315827618.html

He also has this custom bike: http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/2315814590.html

Really don't know if that's any good either.

Also found a 2009 Trek 7.3FX for $400 firm or 07' Trek 1000 for $550.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

I have that frame in 52cm. It is a high quality aluminum frame that is lightweight, comfortable, and handles well. The Le Champion SL that you are considering has very good component set. You will be pleased with it. However, it is still a used bike with a previous generation group set. I'd try to get $100 to $150 off the asking price.


----------

